# Wenn neue Domain per DNS eingerichtet, zeigt diese zuerst auf eine bestehende



## pee (23. Dez. 2009)

Hallo,

wenn ich per DNS mit einer neuen Domain auf meinen Server zeige und diese noch nicht im Adminpanel konfiguriert habe, so zeigt diese auf eine bestehende Domain. 

Wie kann ich bestimmen, auf welchen Ort neue Domains zeigen sollen?


----------



## Burge (23. Dez. 2009)

gar nicht, aber eigentlich sollte doch die sharedhost default seite aufgrufen wenn der eintrag noch gar nicht existiert oder hast du da was umgestellt?


----------



## pee (23. Dez. 2009)

In meiner *default Datei* unter */etc/apache2/sites-available* steht folgendes drin:



> <VirtualHost *:80>
> ServerAdmin webmaster@localhost
> 
> DocumentRoot /var/www/
> ...


Es lässt sich hiermit meines Erachtens auf keine Seite schließen, die standardmäßig aufgerufen wird. Fällt euch hier etwas auf?


----------



## Burge (23. Dez. 2009)

doch dort
DocumentRoot /var/www/

sollte halt die datei liegen die default aufgerufen wird denke ich.

Bei ispconfig 3 liegt doch die "it's works" drin und und ispconfig 2 hat noch extra ein dir "sharedip" wo sicher aber auch der vhost drauf verweist. Bin zufaul jetzt nachzuschaun.


----------



## pee (23. Dez. 2009)

Ab ISPC 3.0.1.6 ist es ja so, dass aus Sicherheitsgründen der Zugriff auf */var/www/* von außen verboten ist. 

Aber danke für den Tipp, habe nun in die default Datei



> DocumentRoot /var/www/ispconfig/newDomainIndexFile/


eingetragen. Dort hab ich auch schon phpMyAdmin und Squirrelmail hinkopiert, da so über *http://server-adresse:8080/blar* der Aufruf nicht verboten wird.


----------



## pee (27. Dez. 2009)

Habe nun wieder eine neue Domain angelegt und gemerkt, dass die Einstellung in der *default Datei* unter */etc/apache2/sites-available *nichts gebracht hat. 

Die Änderung der 000-default unter */etc/apache2/sites-enabled *half nach dem Webserver-Neustart auch nicht. So sieht die Datei derzeit aus:



> <VirtualHost *:80>
> ServerAdmin webmaster@localhost
> 
> DocumentRoot /var/www/ispconfig/newDomainIndexFile/
> ...


Die neue Domain zeigt auf eine bestehende. Sobald ich sie ins ISPConfig eintrage, wird ein VHost erstellt. Doch ist mir die Einstellung mit dem Zeigen auf die bestehende Domain trotzdem ein Dorn im Auge. 

Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen, wenn mir hier jemand weiterhelfen könnte.


----------



## Till (27. Dez. 2009)

Schu mal hier unter default vhost:

http://eregie.premier-ministre.gouv.fr/manual/vhosts/examples.html


----------



## pee (27. Dez. 2009)

Till, ich finde da nichts explizit zu Default-Host.

Die DocumentRoot Einstellungen helfen nicht. Auch wenn ich überall bei <Directory /> meinen Ordner angebe, wird die Startseite des Vhosts aufgerufen, dessen Bezeichnung alphabetisch am höchsten liegt. Google findet auch nichts.

Meine default-Datei unter /etc/apache2/sites-available (vielleicht fällt ja einem von euch etwas auf):



> <VirtualHost *:80>
> ServerAdmin webmaster@localhost
> 
> DocumentRoot /var/www/ispconfig/newDomainIndexFile
> ...


----------



## Till (28. Dez. 2009)

Da hast Du Dir die Seite aber nicht genau durchgelesen, da ist ein kompletter Abschnitt dabei über default vhosts. Zitat:



> *Using _default_     vhosts*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

